# Webster is the Korver stopper



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

He may have not given us anything on the offensive end but Martell had a HUGE swing impact on the game. In the third quarter Kyle Korver was lighting us up and Martell came in and shut him down but good. 

Everyone's waiting for his shot to pick up but I think right now he's our best outside defensive guy. And without him we would have lost this game.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

ebott said:


> He may have not given us anything on the offensive end but Martell had a HUGE swing impact on the game. In the third quarter Kyle Korver was lighting us up and Martell came in and shut him down but good.
> 
> Everyone's waiting for his shot to pick up but I think right now he's our best outside defensive guy. And without him we would have lost this game.


Are you serious? Ruben Patterson is our best defender. Webster is a below average defender, plus he can't create his own shot, he always gets blocked.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Are you serious? Webster is a below average defender, plus he can't create his own shot, he always gets blocked.


I guess you haven't been watching the games. Webster is an above average defender. In fact, it's all he's done right so far. The dude can play defense. And he DID shut Korver down when he came in.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Ruben typically is our best defender......but I was disapointed when he was on Korver tonight. He was supposed to be guarding him on the last 3 Korver hit to pull Philly within two.

Martell did a solid job. I wouldn't call him our best perimiter defender (not by a long shot), but he did well. He's tall enough so that Korver couldn't just shoot over him like he was when Dixon was guarding him.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Fork said:


> I guess you haven't been watching the games. Webster is an above average defender. In fact, it's all he's done right so far. The dude can play defense. And he DID shut Korver down when he came in.


Can't argue with Fork because you can say anybody plays good defense once in a while. In my opinion Webster is a below average defender. Korver is a spot up shooter, you put JR Smith and Webster one-on-one, JR Smith would destroy Webster.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Are you serious? Ruben Patterson is our best defender. Webster is a below average defender, plus he can't create his own shot, he always gets blocked.


I've actually been really impressed by Martells defense...No way I'd consider him below average at all. As good as Ruben, not yet, below average...no way.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Schilly said:


> I've actually been really impressed by Martells defense...No way I'd consider him below average at all. As good as Ruben, not yet, below average...no way.


Ruben is like in the Top 5 on the ball defenders. I can't believe you guys are putting Webster in the class next to or below Ruben. I guess you guys always have to find something positive about Webster, I mean he did go 0-4 the field and 0-2 from behind the arc.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

webster is an above average defender...for a high schooler. but as an nba player...he still needs some work.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

> Weaknesses: Relies on outside shot too much ... Must learn to move his feet and play better on ball defense


http://nbadraft.net/profiles/martellwebster.asp 

By the way, NBA Draft.net was kind when they compared him to Glen Rice, he will never be Glen Rice. He will also never be as a good shooter as Wesley Person, so what is he? He is going to be a bench player in this league, at best a 6th man which isn't bad.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Miles and Khryapa are probably our best two perimeter defenders.


As for always finding something positive about Martell, would you prefer we only post when he scores or shoots a nice percentage, and then never bring up his bad shooting nights like some people do for some other players on other teams?

I guess it all equals out though. We bring up Martell's good stuff, and point out other player's bad stuff when they are brought up. Some people point out Martell's bad stuff, and point out other player's good stuff out of the blue.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> http://nbadraft.net/profiles/martellwebster.asp
> 
> By the way, NBA Draft.net was kind when they compared him to Glen Rice, he will never be Glen Rice. He will also never be as a good shooter as Wesley Person, so what is he? He is going to be a bench player in this league, at best a 6th man which isn't bad.



And Telfair will be out of the league in 2 years too right?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> http://nbadraft.net/profiles/martellwebster.asp
> 
> By the way, NBA Draft.net was kind when they compared him to Glen Rice, he will never be Glen Rice. He will also never be as a good shooter as Wesley Person, so what is he? He is going to be a bench player in this league, at best a 6th man which isn't bad.


How was Rice as a Freshman in College? That would be similar age.

Martell is 30.8% from 3 this year.
Rice in Rookie year 24.6%

Not exactly condemning, especially factoring the 4 years of major college ball Rice had where he was 48% from 3.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Citing nbadraft.net for credibility? :laugh: Just when I thought you and your opinions couldn't get any LESS credible/laughable... you out-do yourself... AGAIN!!! Well done!

:clap:


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

uhhh nah. i cant agree with that one at all.


and lol @ martel not being able to hit anything tonite. its your damn bobblehead night, make something!


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

RPCity said:


> And Telfair will be out of the league in 2 years too right?





> Weaknesses: *Needs to improve his shooting to become a complete player....Sometimes gets carried away and makes things more difficult than they have to be...Must become stronger. Also has a tendency to hold the ball too long...Not a good rebounding point guard.*


http://nbadraft.net/profiles/sebastian_telfair.asp 

NBA Draft.net hit it right on the head. I don't think Telfair will ever be a good shooter in this league. I don't understand why Paul has 15 pounds of more muscle than Telfair, oh wait if Telfair added more weight he would lose his quickness. They are also right when they said Telfair holds onto the ball too much. To cap things off, they are right about the rebounding.

Telfair: 1.8
Paul: 6.1


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

CanJohno said:


> Citing nbadraft.net for credibility? :laugh: Just when I thought you and your opinions couldn't get any LESS credible/laughable... you out-do yourself... AGAIN!!! Well done!
> 
> :clap:


:laugh:


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> http://nbadraft.net/profiles/martellwebster.asp
> 
> By the way, NBA Draft.net was kind when they compared him to Glen Rice, he will never be Glen Rice. He will also never be as a good shooter as Wesley Person, so what is he? He is going to be a bench player in this league, at best a 6th man which isn't bad.



Here is another nice nbadraft.net outlook



nbadraft.net said:


> NBA Comparison: Michael Jordan
> 
> Strengths: Special player. Extremly gifted athlete. Great ball handler. Very advanced shooter and scorer for his age


Who was this mighty player? LeBron James? Kobe Bryant? Hell, maybe Wade or Carter?

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/deshawnstevenson.htm

Such accurate outlooks and strengths/weaknesses they have done. DeShawn Stevenson is unmatched in this league, already winning three MVPs.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

The Sebastian Express said:


> Here is another nice nbadraft.net outlook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Sebastian Express, take a look at my NBA Draft.net post about Telfair. Tell me if any of those things are false. I especially like the rebounding one, Telfair is not a good rebounding point guard.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

RPCity said:


> Ruben typically is our best defender......but I was disapointed when he was on Korver tonight. He was supposed to be guarding him on the last 3 Korver hit to pull Philly within two.
> 
> Martell did a solid job. I wouldn't call him our best perimiter defender (not by a long shot), but he did well. He's tall enough so that Korver couldn't just shoot over him like he was when Dixon was guarding him.



You do realize that last three by Korver was probably damn near a 30 footer right? 

And LOL at a Korver Stopper!


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Solidguy3, take a look at the nbadraft.net report concerning DesShawn Stevenson. After many years in the league, is it true? 

Telfair is actually averaging two rebounds a game, you were looking at his defensive rebounds. While it is true he is a below average rebounder at this time, it is also true that he has improved his outside shooting.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

The Sebastian Express said:


> Solidguy3, take a look at the nbadraft.net report concerning DesShawn Stevenson. After many years in the league, is it true?
> 
> Telfair is actually averaging two rebounds a game, you were looking at his defensive rebounds. While it is true he is a below average rebounder at this time, it is also true that he has improved his outside shooting.


Okay, I'll give you that. I just want to ask you a question. Why is Sebastian Telfair your favorite player?


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

deanwoof said:


> You do realize that last three by Korver was probably damn near a 30 footer right?
> 
> And LOL at a Korver Stopper!



No I wasn't aware....I was sitting in the corner behind the Blazers basket, so I really didn't have a good perspective on that.

But still.....he was nowhere near Kyle on the shot. At least not that I saw (and that was after gesturing to Martell that he would take Korver and Webster would guard Iguodala).


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Okay, I'll give you that. I just want to ask you a question. Why is Sebastian Telfair your favorite player?


I ain' Sebastian Express, but Telfair is my favorite player right now. I'll answer the question if you want.

For the record, this came after I was disapointed with the pick.

1. He's got great ability as a passer, amazing court vision.

2. He's very competitive....I love that in a player.

3. He's exciting to watch and I"ll be exciting to play with also.

4. He's got a great work ethic and wants to be the best. He shot 1000 jump shots a day this offseason and has visably stronger.

5. As the one of the first two high school point guards to be drafted (and the first shorter than 6'5), he is in uncharted territory and I like his drive to succeed.

6. I see him as an underdog. Clearly he wasn't in high school, but as a 6' high school graduate with relative little jump shot, that's an underdog. Especially after everything that was said about him in the predraft workouts.

7. Read "The Jump"

8. Ummm.....people! (see if anyone recognizes that throwback from the OL boards....)


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Okay, I'll give you that. I just want to ask you a question. Why is Sebastian Telfair your favorite player?



Telfair is not my favorite player. Much like another moniker of mine, it was just something that came to mind when thinking of what to use for a name. I would have to say my favorite player is Khryapa. He is a very sound player, and makes few mistakes. I also enjoy Travis because of his dunks and what he could be. I am fond of Telfair, but he is not untouchable. I would be sad to see him be traded early, but only because I feel he has not been given a system that works to his strength. It is difficult to adjust after spending what seems like a lifetime playing in certain systems and at a certain pace, most times.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Just the idea of the name Korver Stopper is funny. Who's the Mike Miller Stopper? Is there a Wesley Stopper? What about a Flip Murray Stopper?


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

The Sebastian Express said:


> Telfair is not my favorite player. Much like another moniker of mine, it was just something that came to mind when thinking of what to use for a name.


I'll donate all of my points to you if you change your name to "Korver Stopper."


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Backboard Cam said:


> Who's the Mike Miller Stopper?



Me.

I am the Mike Miller Stopper.

:thand:


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I do not understand the significance of the points, and am I allowed to change my name without losing my post count?


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

glad i remembered how to do this...
This message is hidden because  *SolidGuy3* is...


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Oh my I'm crying it's too funny. The Korver Stopper! 

someone know how to cure insomnia?


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Basically with Telfair and Webster it's all about results. If they prove to me they can help the team win then I will jump on their bandwagon. I don't want to sound like I hate Webster but I was looking at the recap of the game on NBA.com and it read the following:



> Korver scored 15 of his 24 points in the third quarter.


http://www.nba.com/games/20051228/PHIPOR/recap.html 

If Webster really was the Korver stopper than why did Korver score 15 points in the 3rd quarter. With Webster I don't have high expectations for him, he is what he is. I think down the line he can be the Blazer that can hit outside shots in the mold of a Tracy Murray but as far as three point shooting I just don't see him being as good a shooter as Terry Porter.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Basically with Telfair and Webster it's all about results. If they prove to me they can help the team win then I will jump on their bandwagon. I don't want to sound like I hate Webster but I was looking at the recap of the game on NBA.com and it read the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple. Because Juan Dixon was on him. Nate made the change to Webster in order to finally get him to cool off, and basically, it worked. Nuff said.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Are you serious? Ruben Patterson is our best defender.


Ruben is a piss poor perimeter defender. He's good at everything else. But he's God awful when it comes to sticking with his man on the outside and making him take a tough shot.

Webster is the complete opposite. He's not that great when his man drives on him and his help defense is non-existant but when it comes to guarding the outside shot he's our best man by far.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

How is Webster doing for you guys anyway?

I haven't really checked the boxscores......


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Backboard Cam said:


> I'll donate all of my points to you if you change your name to "Korver Stopper."


I didn't even know we could change our names. How do you do it? I'm not finding anything in the User CP section?

Or are you simply talking about ditching your old login and starting a new one as Korver Stopper?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

ebott said:


> I didn't even know we could change our names. How do you do it? I'm not finding anything in the User CP section?
> 
> Or are you simply talking about ditching your old login and starting a new one as Korver Stopper?



You can PM an Admin and asked for it to be changed, and they usually will do it.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Vintage has a *nice * avatar!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow, I just breezed through this thread. Interesting conversation.

As to the topic at hand:



ebott said:


> He may have not given us anything on the offensive end but Martell had a HUGE swing impact on the game. In the third quarter Kyle Korver was lighting us up and Martell came in and shut him down but good.


I noticed the same thing. Korver was killing Dixon, and anyone else who tried to give him the bum rush after he got the ball. He had 15 points in the quarter I believe, until Webster came in for Dixon and got on him. (And yes, he was WAYYY beyond the 3 point line on that one shot.)

This is a common problem for Dixon. I've noticed lots of guys scoring lots of points over him. Korver seemed to be taller than Dixon (on TV) and he was not able to affect his shot. Korver had a much harder time with the taller Webster playing up on him, and he cooled off immediately. Webster did a good job.

I've been a little disappointed with Webster's shooting -- but not really so much considering he's a high schooler -- but I've been pleasantly surprised with his defense and athleticism. And he'll only get better. Offensively, he just needs a little better rythm (I use that word a lot but I have no idea how to spell it :biggrin: ).

PS: Vintage still has the best avatars (sorry Talkhard -- personal taste I guess).


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

^ LOL, gotta be be the best at something......



Anyways, how is Webster/Telfair doing for you guys? I don't get a chance to watch many Portland games and haven't really checked the box scores....


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> http://nbadraft.net/profiles/martellwebster.asp
> 
> By the way, NBA Draft.net was kind when they compared him to Glen Rice, he will never be Glen Rice. He will also never be as a good shooter as Wesley Person, so what is he? He is going to be a bench player in this league, at best a 6th man which isn't bad.


Why do you say such rediculus statements as this? Never! That is silly! 
He is just 19 and has GREAT up-side and much more athleticism than many thought before he came into the league. He had the quickness to stay with Kover last night and was very instrumental to contributing to the win. 
Kover was not a factor in the fourth qt. 

"I predict that Wevbster will be a very good shooter in the mould of Kover, and will be a very good passer and an above average rebounder inside of two years." 

gatorpops


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Vintage said:


> ^ LOL, gotta be be the best at something......
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, how is Webster/Telfair doing for you guys? I don't get a chance to watch many Portland games and haven't really checked the box scores....


Since nobody else seems to want to answer your question......


Webster struggled to get minutes early in the season, but when he's been in he's shown some flashes. His shot hasn't been falling for him like most would like to see, but he's contributing in other areas so far. Mostly ones that don't quite show up in the box score. We hear he just loses offensive confidence in games sometimes but that he goes off relatively well in practice. So we shall see.

Telfair is the point of great debate here. Since the team has been winning with Blake starting, people are torn on what to do with him. Personally I'm of the viewpoint that Blake hasn't done anything that Bassy hasn't, and the winning is more of a factor of the rest of the team playing more within Nate's system. But Blake IS a part of it somewhere. Telfair has been playing relatively well, and has less turnovers than most people realize. His jump shot has improved greatly since last year also.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

RPCity said:


> Since nobody else seems to want to answer your question......
> 
> 
> Webster struggled to get minutes early in the season, but when he's been in he's shown some flashes. His shot hasn't been falling for him like most would like to see, but he's contributing in other areas so far. Mostly ones that don't quite show up in the box score. We hear he just loses offensive confidence in games sometimes but that he goes off relatively well in practice. So we shall see.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Simple. Because Juan Dixon was on him. Nate made the change to Webster in order to finally get him to cool off, and basically, it worked. Nuff said.


Damn straight!! Webster is a defensive Monster and Juan Dixon is horawful.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

The way I saw yesterday's game, AI took a rest in the third quarter. Not on the bench, he just didn't shoot as much in the third. Korver got hot, he and Iguodala had some great moments in the third. But in the 4th quarter of a game, even though Korver can shoot, Iverson then remembers that HE is Iverson and he needs to have the ball.

Korver can hurt you, and he has had game-winning shots, but Korver is not a "4th quarter clutch" guy like Pierce or McGrady. The Blazers didn't shut him down as much as the Sixers went back to Iverson.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

The Sebastian Express said:


> I do not understand the significance of the points, and am I allowed to change my name without losing my post count?


I don't really understand the significance of points either, but I do know that you can gamble with them. Go to the forum index, and click the "uCash" forum.

I'll give you my points if you get an admin to change your name for you. It has to be *Korver Stopper* at least until the end of the season.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Backboard Cam said:


> The way I saw yesterday's game, AI took a rest in the third quarter. Not on the bench, he just didn't shoot as much in the third. Korver got hot, he and Iguodala had some great moments in the third. But in the 4th quarter of a game, even though Korver can shoot, Iverson then remembers that HE is Iverson and he needs to have the ball.
> 
> Korver can hurt you, and he has had game-winning shots, but Korver is not a "4th quarter clutch" guy like Pierce or McGrady. The Blazers didn't shut him down as much as the Sixers went back to Iverson.


good post Cam

Webster shutting down korver means nothing much really,korver cannot play-on-one/create his own shot and anytime he is guarded closely by ANYONE he disappears.I also agree with the guy who said Webster has good upside as i think he will do ok with a couple seasons of experience


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Can it be The Korver Stopper?

If that is acceptable, I openly ask the MODs to change my name to that. Or I guess I will PM them if this does not work.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

:greatjob:


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Schilly said:


> How was Rice as a Freshman in College? That would be similar age.
> 
> Martell is 30.8% from 3 this year.
> Rice in Rookie year 24.6%
> ...


I was going to post the same thing. Rice looked like a 16 year old when he was a freshman at Michigan. He did not even take a 3point shot his freshman year and shot 25% his sophmore. Martell is a much better player then Rice was at that age. It would not surprise me if Martell ends up being a better player then Rice in the NBA. Rice was in the NBA for five years before anyone said anything about his defense.


----------

